# How Good Is Glycine?



## GASHEAD

Hi guys,

Am thinking of getting a Glycine for my upcoming birthday. How good a watch are they? Are they quality Swiss watches or just another wannabe? I would appreciate your thoughts....

cheers

Lee.


----------



## gaz64

I had a combat 40 from new the finish was superb and it wore really well. and that's one of their lower end watches.

I`d buy another


----------



## Stinch

Don't think I've heard a bad word on here about them. I have this one below which is a the previous model of the current Combat Sub that a few others on here have & it's excellent. They are certainly not another wannabe, they've been making the Airman range of 24Hr Pilots watches for years (link to Glycine below). I actually bought mine in Bristol, Clifton Mall Jewellers (I live in Portishead). Derek who owns the shop is a good guy. There is also an online seller based in Bristol but I think the prices are the same as Derek's.

http://www.glycine-watch.ch/index.html










Roger


----------



## langtoftlad

I've had their "1914 Bienne" for about 3 years now - it truly is a delicious watch, but a bit too 'dressy' for me, so expect to see it on a reasonably priced sales corner soon




































My pics do not do it justice

The quality & finish is superb. Mine hasn't missed a beat in the years I've owned it, the winding action is silky smooth.

Their designs are classic, individual without being neither outrageous nor derivative.

Whatever style you decide to go for, dress watch, sports watch, vintage or new - I doubt you'll be disappointed.


----------



## funtimefrankie

Lee, I've got a Combat 44 and whilst it's not the most expensive watch from Glycine I have to say fit finish are really good and even though its quite large it wears really well.










Excuse the quick snap shot but I'm at work and happen to be wearing it....

From what I've read Glycine are (were) a very established watch manufacture. They (Someone correct me here if I'm wrong) were bought out in the 70's or 80's and the new owners daughter now runs the company, but still holds onto the original ideals of the company. Have to say I have my eye on a Eugene Melan when Noreen lets me at the cheque book again.

Frank


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I bought this one in 2004 & it remains my most worn watch, IMO Glycine make excellent, well built watches & I would happily recommend them to anyone :thumbsup:

*Glycine Incursore Unitas 6497 17 Jewels*


----------



## Guest

I like all the watches posted so far, that one of Machs is very nice though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Walnuts

My Glycine










I would also recommend in a heartbeat.


----------



## minkle

They are superb B)


----------



## stradacab

Stinch said:


> Don't think I've heard a bad word on here about them. I have this one below which is a the previous model of the current Combat Sub that a few others on here have & it's excellent. They are certainly not another wannabe, they've been making the Airman range of 24Hr Pilots watches for years (link to Glycine below). I actually bought mine in Bristol, Clifton Mall Jewellers (I live in Portishead). Derek who owns the shop is a good guy. There is also an online seller based in Bristol but I think the prices are the same as Derek's.
> 
> http://www.glycine-watch.ch/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roger


Funny that, I live in Patchway and the first time I became aware of the brand was looking in exactly the same window in Clifton Village and thinking how lovley the manual wind Incursore was!


----------



## NickD

I can't recommend them enough; understated, so long as you don't go for the Plaza Mayor, reliable and sufficiently rare that you won't see too many of them on the street. I have three Incursores, the cream dialled Bienne and a stainless pocket watch.

I've been wearing this one for the past two days on a vintage ammo pouch strap.


----------



## taffyman

wow that combat looks the real deal :thumbsup:


----------



## 86latour

I haven't got a bad word to say about them, purchasesd my first about a year ago. Keeps great time and is super tough. I have knocked this one a couple of times expecting to find some damage, never marks.

Keen to get another in the future too.

Glycine Incursore PVD


----------



## Zimmer

My trio:










Love the Base 22


----------



## Nobbyy

I have a Lagunaire and it is probably the most commented on watch I own.


----------



## Redd

I've only just discovered them and think they make a lot of nice watches across their range. I also like their use of colour to tweak their watches over the years.

Another on the wish list, as and when funds permit.

Hope you enjoy it and post some pictures when it arrives.


----------



## RTM Boy

I've heard nothing but good comments about Glycine and have looked at them myself and been impressed by their style, which has good points of originality. I thought about getting the Combat 6 auto with the blue face







, but its 43mm (a tad big for me) and all current Glycines seem to be on the large side.

Don't want to hijack the thread with a question of my own, but anyone have a suggestion in the 40mm area?


----------



## Drum2000

Glycine =


----------



## Zimmer

RTM Boy said:


> anyone have a suggestion in the 40mm area?


The one on the left in my trio picture, back a couple of posts is a Combat quartz, it's 39 or 40mm I think.


----------



## SharkBike

I once had a Lagunare and it was a great piece, but too large for my girly wrists...










But, I picked up this Combat Sub awhile back and wear it more frequently than I originally thought I would. :yes:










Excellent readability and the lume is good too. Plus the dramatically curved lugs and quality bracelet give it a great fit...










:wink1:


----------



## RTM Boy

Zimmer said:


> RTM Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have a suggestion in the 40mm area?
> 
> 
> 
> The one on the left in my trio picture, back a couple of posts is a Combat quartz, it's 39 or 40mm I think.
Click to expand...

Thanks Zimmer.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus

Treat yourself to a vintage Airman or Airman SST. You'll save the mark up and have an instant collector's item.

If you're a fan of larger watches the Airman SST is quite large (42 mm). Here's a nice example:










Here's a photo of a classic Airman from the 1960's for a comparison:










These are VERY collectable watches, and unlike many watches from this era, are not small by today's standards.


----------



## Stinch

As it happens there looks to be a good Combat Sub in the sales forum at the moment. You don't see them there very often.


----------



## gaz64

the website named after a Scottish Island has a new glycine reduced to Â£305 A bargain imho


----------



## ludi

Love mine (AS1701, circa 1967)










Made by pilots for pilots...



















... you can't beat that :grin:


----------



## GASHEAD

Thanks for all your replies guys! Trouble is that having seen all your pics I'm now not sure which one I like the most, the Combat, the Airman or the Incursore... need to bottom it out before I commit!


----------



## MarkF

I've had a Combat sub, a large Combat regular, a Sea Walker (silly name, great watch) and only have this cheeky one left. Quality has been great. :thumbup:


----------



## Hoffman

I have recently purchased a Glycine Sub Combat watch with the brown or copper bezel and I agree the quality is as good as any mid to high end watch. I have a 6.5 inch wrist and I always tended to go for the smaller watch ;however I wanted a larger watch because I was getting tired of just smaller watches. I bought the Sub Combat and the way the lugs curve inward towards the wrist it fits me fine and does not look to large on my wrist. I regulated it myself and wearing the watch it gains 2 seconds a day and on an automatic winder it gains 6 seconds a day which is not bad for sub £500 watch. I will add I do have silicon grease to reseal the case after regulation.


----------



## ab20000

Got two incusores, really like them both, nice quality, wear well. Pretty sure the movement is an ETA2824. One is 46mm the other is 44mm. Big but suit my wrists. Look around and you'll find good prices.


----------



## Burty

I am a big Glycine fan...a lot of watch for the money. They use modified and decorated ETA Calibers and decent materials. They are in the same sort of league as Fortis Watches but more affordable and IMHO much higher quality.


----------



## it'salivejim

Unfortunately, both Fortis and Glycine are pretty much dead so it will have to be used purchases only.

Although, if a 7-year-old thread can be resurrected...


----------



## Caller.

it'salivejim said:


> Unfortunately, both Fortis and Glycine are pretty much dead so it will have to be used purchases only.


 Both have disappeared from the stores over here.


----------



## GASHEAD

Haha, this really is an old thread, I don't even remember starting it!

I think I opted for a 46mm Incursore in the end, great watch but long since flipped. I've also owned a vintage Airman Pumpkin which was awesome but also got flipped. Currently I own the red-faced Double Twelve which has vintage character but a bit of colour to it.


----------

